

Oracle: Google 'directly copied' our Java code - HardyLeung
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/oracle-says-google-directly-copied-java-code-heres-the-line-by-line-comparison/41025

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story, different source, lots of comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1841827>

~~~
HardyLeung
Cool. Didn't see that. I think the line-by-line comparison was interesting. I
looked at it very carefully and there is no doubt this is either directly
copied (and edited), or directly "transcribed".

